# hi all



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

i am a fancy mice breeder based in bradford west yorkshire
i am nmc reg an an active show gower lol

i breed and show the following and i have stock avail from
time to time please contact me if you think i can help you i do charge for mice but this is not to make a proffit its just to cover the cost

choc and tan
black and tan
dove and tan
silver and tan
brokens
argente's
self blacks
self champagnes
creams
pink eyed whites
agouti's 
cinemons
ivory satins / cream satins / champagne satins
and a few other bit and bats / i also breed all types of hamsters / spiny mice / mutimamates / rabbits / degu's and quail


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you
xx


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Paul


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

how did you know it was me lol


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Lucky guess i suppose lol


----------

